# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Καναρίνι ανοιγοκλείνει το στόμα του.

## babis100nx

Καλησπερα παιδια τι κανετε?Προχτες γυρησα Αθηνα και χτες επισκεφτικα εναν φιλαρακο μου που εχιε και αυτος ενα ζευγαρακι καναρινια..παρατηρισα οτι το αρσενικο του ανοιγοκλεινε το στομα του αλλα πολυ λιγο ισα ισα που φαινοταν με το ραμφος του αλλα δεν του ειπα τιποτα για να μην τον τρομαξω χωρις λογο(λετε να ειναι ασθμα?).τι μπορει να ειναι οι κουτσουλιες απο οτι εδα ηταν κανονικες αν ακι μερικες ηταν λιγακι λευκες.Αυρι θα ξανα παω οποτε αν με υποψιασετε λιγο θα του πω να βγαλω φωτο τις κουτσουλιες παντως η θυλικια που ειχε μαζι του ηταν κομπλε!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μηπως ανοιηγοκλεινε το στομα του και κουνουσε την γλωσσα πανω κατι για πολυ λιγο...;;;
Αμα μπκορεις να μας εβγαζες φωτογραφιες της καρινας του πουλιου;

----------


## jk21

αν το κανει για λιγο ,ειναι κατι που συμβαινει .Αν το κανει σχεδον συνεχως ... τοτε κατι συμβαινει .Οχι ομως ασθμα ... στο ασθμα συνηθως το πουλι αναπνεει και ταρακουνιεται  .Προβλημα στο αναπνευστικο ισως ... αλλα ψηλα ,οχι χαμηλα στα πνευμονια ή στους αεροφορους σακκους .Απλα να το παρατηρει  ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

μηπως εχει πολυ ζεστη στο δωματιο?

----------


## babis100nx

καλησπερα παιδια οχι κομπλε ηταν φυσιολογικη η θερμοκρασια!Ισως να το εκανε και επειδη μασουλαγε μηλο εκεινη την ωρα τι να πω θα το δω και αυριο ισως και να μην ειναι τιποτα!!!ευχαριστω πολυ παντωσ

----------


## babis100nx

Τελικα ειναι οκ ήταν ιδεα μου ημουν αρρωστος 3 μερες για αυτο και το αργησα τοσο!!

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Καλησπέρα στη παρεα ειμαι ο χρυσανθος εχω ενα καναρινακι κοινο κιτρινο..και τις τελευταίες 2 μερες το παρατήρησα και ανοιγοκλεινει το στομα και παιζει με τη γλωσσα....ειδα τη καρινα του ειναι οκ και οι κουτσουλιες του εντομεταξη ειναι ζωηρο και κελαηδάει συνεχεια...θελω τη γνωμη σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

<< ειναι ζωηρο και κελαηδαει συνεχεια >>  .... 

να μην ανησυχεις και φυσικα ... καλως ορισες στην παρεα !

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Ευχαριστώ πολυ φιλε μου θα βγαλω φωτο να δειτε τα καναρινια μου εχω 2 ζευγάρια. ...

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Αυτο ομως γιατι να το κανει κολαει μηπως η αυγοτροφη στο στομα του η το μαρούλι

----------


## jk21

εκεινα ξερουν .Ειναι κατι που συχνα κανουν τα πουλακια .Αν το δεις να γινεται μονιμα και να υπαρχουν τιποτα περιεργοι ηχοι ,τοτε ισως πρεπει να ανησυχησεις .Προς το παρον οχι

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Το κανει αρκετα συχνα....αλλα οκ απο ηχους και αλλα περιεργα δεν εχει τιποτα και φωνη καμπανα...σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Καλησπερα και παλι παιδια ανοισυχω για το καναρινακι μου το κανει εντονα αυτο με το στομα συνεχως εντομεταξη τον εχω με καναρα που κλοσαει βατεμενα αυγα και φοβαμαι μην εχει τιποτα και κολξση η καναρα και τα μικρα μετα...οπως εια ειναι ζωηρος αλλα το κανει συνεχεια...οταν τον βγαλω απο τη καναρα δεν κανει τιποτα με το στομα και κελαηδαει...

----------


## jk21

αν και συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι δεν εχει τιποτα ,ανοιξε το στομα του και δες οσο μπορεις στο βαθος .αν δεις οπουδηποτε λευκα στιγματα ή μαζες μικρες ή βλεννα ,μας το αναφερεις

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Οκ δημητρη θα τον δω αυριο και θα στηλω...Ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## HarrisC

κοιταξε αν απλα ανοιγοκλεινει που και που το στομα η βλεπεις ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΑ στην αναπνοη.Και πες μας.Προσπαθησε να καταλαβεις τη διαφορα αυτη.Ειναι σημαντικο.Δες επισης και τη κατασταση των ματιων του

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Καμια δυσκολια στην αναπνοη ολα ειναι κανονικα και τα ματια του μια χαρα απλως ανοιγοκληνη το στομα και παιζει με τη γλωσσα....

----------


## HarrisC

Ενταξει λοιπον

----------


## Gardelius

Ίσως και κάποιο βίντεο να βοηθούσε ...

αν μπορέσεις και "το πετύχεις" τη κατάλληλη στιγμή....

----------


## xrisanthosgt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FELH...αλημερα παιδια.χωρησα το καναρο απο τη καναρα και σημερα κάθεται λιγο φουσκομενος χωρις ορεξη...εβγαλα και ενα βιντεακι να δειτε....δεν φαινεται και πολυ καλα ομως.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα! Χρυσανθε. 

Το video που ανεβασες ειναι απορρητο.

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Τωρα πρέπει να είναι οκ...

----------


## HarrisC

Xρυσανθε, χρειαζεται φωτο απο κουτσουλιες σε ασπρο χαρτι και φωτο κοιλιας.Ετσι θα καταλαβουμε αν ειναι αρρωστο η οχι.Προχθες ελεγες οτι κελαιδαει και ειναι ολα οκ

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Ναι αλλα παρατηρω οτι μερα με μερα πεφτη το πουλι....κοιλια την ειδα σημερα που τον επιασα ειναι οκ δεν καταφερα να δω το στομα του ομως...

----------


## jk21

Χρυσανθε η εικονα που παρουσιαζει ,δεν ειναι καλη .Δειχνει φουσκωμενο και αν ετσι ειναι ολη μερα ή την περισσοτερη ,τοτε εχει θεμα 

την κοιλια και τις κουτσουλιες ,να τις βαλεις καθαρες φωτο και ας φαινονται ενταξει 

πρεπει να δεις εσωτερικα στο στομα .Τα πουλια τα ειχες εξω ή εσωτερικα;

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Μεσα στο σπιτι τα εχω δημητρη...παρατηρηδσα τη καναρα που ηταν μαζι και εχει χασει λιγα
 πούπουλα στο σβερκο....οκ θα βγαλω φωτο

----------


## jk21

μεσα στο σπιτι εινα σχεδον απιθανο να εχει τριχομοναδες (θα ηταν και πιο νευρικο ) .Δεν αποκλειω κρυωμα ή μυκητες αν και το οτι δυο -τρεις μερες πριν κελαηδουσε με μπερδευει πολυ .Ειδικα κανει τους μυκητες  και αυτους απιθανους

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Δε ξερω ρε γαμωτο και εγω εχω μπερδευτη...θα δουμε θα βαλω και φωτο να μου πειται...εντομεταξη εχω και μια αλλη καναρα που κλοσαει σχεδον ηδιες μερες με την αλλη αν ειναι να τις βαλω τα αυγα μην παθουνε τα πουλακια τιποτα αν οντως συμβαινει κατι...

----------


## jk21

αφου τον εχεις ξεχωρα αυτη τη στιγμη ,μην ανησυχεις

----------


## xrisanthosgt



----------


## jk21

οσο φαινεται ,δειχνει οκ στην κοιλια του  και σιγουρα δεν ειναι παχουλο

το πουλακι εχει την ιδια << φουσκωμενη >> εικονα που ειδαμε χτες;

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Θα βαλω και τις κουτσουλιες να δειτε...ναι και ειναι και καργα πυρωμενος..αναπνευστικο δεν εχει αυτο που ειχες πει δημητρη για τους μηκυτες πως μπορω να το δω..

----------


## jk21

το αν ειναι πυρωμενος ,φαινεται χαμηλα στην αμαρα του ,αλλα δεν μπορουμε να το δουμε εμεις τουλαχιστον στη φωτο (θα βοηθουσε μια νεα φωτο εκει ,για να δουμε και το κατω μερος της κοιλιας )

δεν μου διευκρινισες ... σημερα ειναι φουσκωμενο οπως χθες ή οχι; 

μυκητες διαπιστωνεις σιγουρα μεσα απο εξετασεις (κουτσουλιων και υλικου απο τον προλοβο ) και πιθανον οταν εχουν ανεβει και στη στοματικη κοιλοτητα ,συνηθως στο βαθος του στοματος με λευκα στιγματα

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Ναι δεν φαινεται στη φωτο οτι εινσι πυρωμενος. ..σημερα ηταν πιο δραστηριος και κελαιδησε λιγο οταν ακουγε τη καναρα του....

----------


## xrisanthosgt

εδω οι κουτσουλιες παιδια.....

----------


## jk21

φυσιολογικες 

αν το πουλι δεν ειχε την χθεσινη εμφανιση με φουσκωμενο φτερωμα ,δεν θα με ανησυχουσε κατι

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Λιοπον παιδια και σημερα το καναρινακι καθεται στη πατηθρα φουσκομενο με μισοκληστα ματια και ποτε ποτε κατεβαινει να φαει κανει οτι παει να ξεφουσκοσει αλλα μπα. και αν ακουση τη καναρα κανει ενα τρου....

----------


## jk21

Το πουλακι αν εχει την ιδια εμφανιση και επιμενει για ακομα μια μερα  (βαλε μας ενα βιντεο ) θα πρεπει να παρει καποια αντιβιωση και επειδη γαστρεντερικο προβλημα δεν δειχνει να εχει απο τις κουτσουλιες ,παρε απο φαρμακειο vibramycin σιροπι   http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/5348#content

και σου στελνω δοσολογια ποσο να του χορηγεις αδιαλυτο κατευθειαν στο στομα .Οχι στο νερο γιατι δεν πρεπει να πινει το θηλυκο (η δοξυκυκλινη που ειναι η ουσια του φαρμακου ,δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για θηλυκα που εχουν απωλειες ασβεστιου αυτη την εποχη ) 

θελω ομως να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχει την ιδια προβληματικη εμφανιση

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Ναι δημητρη το πουλι ειναι ετσι οπως ηταν...τον εχω χωρηστα μπορω να του το χορηγησω στο νερο της ποτιστρας..?

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα αρχικα να δωσεις για δυο μερες στο στομα ,για να παρει τη σωστη δοση .αν τα πουλια ειναι νωχελικα ,συχνα δεν πινουν το απαιτουμενο νερο και δεν λαμβανουν το ακριβες φαρμακο .Η μονη περιπτωση που θα σου δωσω απο τωρα δοσολογια στην ποτιστρα ,ειναι αν δηλωσεις εντελως απειρος να το κανεις στο στομα και φοβασαι μην το πνιξεις .Να ξερεις ομως οτι ετσι αν γινεται ,ειναι το καλυτερο

----------


## xrisanthosgt

Εγινε οποτε στο στομα...για 6 μερες...

----------


## jk21

αν παει καλα και γινει κινητικοτερο ,ισως στο τριημερο αλλαξουμε και παμε στην ποτιστρα .αλλα μονο τοτε

----------

